# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Orange 324 oder 322 / Erfahrungen etc.

## Joker

Hey zusammen,

hat das Bike jemand und/oder kennt jemanden der es hat?
Mich würde v.a. Pedalrückschlag und Federverhärtung interessieren  :Smile: 

Danke für Feedback!

VG

----------


## FLo33

Finger weg von faulem Obst!

----------


## prolink88

> Finger weg von faulem Obst!

 ? warum

----------


## FLo33

So sehr ich einfache Designs durchaus zu schätzen weiß, so sehr ist die Federrate bei Orange daneben. Es gibt einfach wesentlich bessere Designs, von der Kinematik her gesehen. Guerilla Gravity z.b. baut einen exzellenten Eingelenker.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Problem bei solchen Eingelenkern ist meistens, dass sie zum Ende des Federwegs zu wenig progressiv werden. Bei den neueren Modellen ist's eh schon besser, aber trotzdem. Und dazu der Preis bei Orange.

----------


## prolink88

was soll am denn Bikes von Guerilla Gravity anders sein? eingelenker ist eingelenker
ausser die Dämpfer sind progressiv mit einem Hebel angelenkt, was ich seit jahren so fahre

Pedalrückschlag hat sich ja durch sehr gute dämpfer ziemlich verabschiedet
Bremseinwirkung ist schon vorhanden, stört mich aber net, kenn e nix anderes  :Smile:

----------


## Joker

hehe, danke euch.

@flo: durch änderung lagerpunkt und "verlängerung" des dämpfers nach vorne scheint sich da schon was geändert haben? bzw. hast du genauere infos?

vor 13 jahren lief des schon ganz gut, aber bremsverhärtung und pedalrückschlag waren schon ned ganz ohne - mit allen vor- & nachteilen.

mich würds einfach interessieren, wies beim aktuellen modell ist...

----------


## FLo33

Falls ich heute noch die Muße finde, was nach einem 12 h Arbeitstag nicht sicher ist, werf ich Linkage noch an und poste ein paar Diagramme. Leverage ratio curve, anti squat und anti rise curves sind die Dinge, die ich meine.

----------


## Joker

okok, ichse ergebe mich! mal gespannt was da rauskommt versus aktuelles glory  :Smile:  danke dir

----------


## prolink88

mit einem Glory kannst es nicht vergleichen, das ist der Dämpfer über eine Wippe angelenkt um progression zu erzeugen
ausserdem ist es ein VPP

----------


## Joker

heyho, stehe kurz davor das zu ordern! hat noch jemand gute argumente dagegen oder dafür?
Flo33 was ist mit dem Diaggram ?  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Da hat er was

Übersetzungsverhältnis:


Sehr wenig progression. Brauchst also am besten einen Dämpfer, der selber Progression bringt (Fat shaft DHX RC4 z.B.) oder Luft. Luft hast halt das Problem mit dem Ansprechverhalten ohne starker Anfangsprogression, trotz moderner vergrößerter Negativkammern.

Anti-Squat:


Sehr gut, kein Wunder bei der Kettenstrebenlängung...


Pedal Kickback entsprechend



Brauchst noch mehr?
Es ist schon besser, als das Ur-222, aber trotzdem weniger als optimal.
Ich würde mir eher ein Glory oder ein Gambler anschauen.

----------


## Joker

mm, danke dir, dachte du machst da selber was  :Smile: 

jo, glory hatte ich letzte drei jahre aber die verkaufen den advanced 0 in deutschland wohl nicht mehr heuer. bin gerade Pivot und Commencal näher anschauend. Scott mag ich ned, und des ist doch auch so ein Eingelenker wenn auch viel progressiver?

----------


## FLo33

Scott hat beim Gambler sehr viel richtig gemacht. Der Drehpunkt ist etwas noch vorne und oben versetzt, damit hast eine gute Raderhebungskurve und damit Ansprechverhalten auf Schläge. Es ist aber noch nicht so extrem, wie das Commencal beim v4 macht, was eine Umlenkrolle erspart und die Geometrie nicht so arg verändert beim Einfedern. Gewicht spart man dadurch auch. Die Anti-Squat-Wert liegen dadurch in einem für DH sehr brauchbaren Bereich, nicht so gut wie beim Glory, aber brauchbar. Die Progression konnten sie dadurch auch etwas geringer ausfallen lassen, wieder bessere Ansprechverhalten und bessere Federwegsnutzung. Die ganze Kiste ist außerdem sehr steif und stabil.

Wie groß bistn du nochmal? Ich hab beim Glory immer das Zwischen-den-Größen-Problem. Beim Gambler ist das ein wenig besser abgestuft.

----------


## Joker

hm ok danke. meinung zum pivot?

@grösse: so 182, glory in large war top...

----------

